# Paisley -almost the worst week ever!! :(



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Folks - 
Let me start out by saying that is only because of Dr. Palmer at Garden State Vet Hospital that my 12 week old puppy is still alive. I brought her home tonight so thrilled to see her almost back to her old self. I am posting this for everyone else to learn from my mistake...sorry it's a little gross...

Last Saturday night, Paisley started with some diarrhea. She has not been food motivated since I bought her home and would only eat very little kibble. I was told that her weight was normal at her first vet visit with me at 10 weeks and 3.3 lbs I was searching to find treats that she would like to help in training. I found a chew treat for puppies by Nylabone that she LOVED! She ate part of that on Friday night, so I thought the tummy trouble was from a new treat. She had also been caught sniffing and licking around the cat litter on that same day. Saturday, I took her to the beach and she ran around and licked a little sand. All of these things, I thought, may contribute to a sour tummy. Sunday, she barely ate at all and the tummy troubles continued but she continued to drink and bounce around the house. Monday, she was a little out of it and the tummy trouble got pretty bad and so I called the vet (Shark River Vet) and she was seen at 1pm. She was still drinking and urinating and not throwing up. I brought a semi-solid stool sample with me wrapped up in the puppy pad that also had urine and diarrhea in it. The vet checked her out and I offered the sample and he said not to worry about it and put her on Clavamox and special canned food. I specifically asked him 3 times about testing for parasites and he said no, that she would be throwing up if she had a parasite. We came home and the sample was thrown out at the vet's office. I blame myself for not demanding the test, but I do feel that the vet was negligent. 

At 5:30pm, Paisley starts vomiting. I run her to the emergency vet (Garden State) since the regular vet had closed at 4pm. They admitted her right away, at this point she was still lethargic and had watery diarrhea and vomiting- long story short - she almost died twice and was in the hospital from Monday evening until about an hour ago, when I was finally allowed to pick her up. Her protein and glucose levels were dangerously low and white count was up. The vet was very surprised that she didn't go into cardiac arrest. They couldn't figure out what the cause was until late Wednesday night when they could get a semi-firm sample to test for parasites. By this time, she had an ultra-sound and dozens of other tests with nothing conclusive. When the parasite test came back positive for Coccidia, the vet was alarmed that this test could have been done at the first vet on Monday with the firm sample and the puppy treated with the correct medication immediately instead of waiting 2+ days. The delay in treating her is very dangerous for a puppy this small. 

Not only did this situation put my puppy at a HUGE risk and cause me a tremendous amount upsetment but it also cost thousands of dollars. Of course, I understand that this is part of the deal when adopting a new pet but I just really feel that if she had been treated properly, a lot of this situation could have been avoided. I had just purchased pet insurance that does not kick in for 30 days. Now the question for you...what would you do?? I am never using that same vet again and plan to go in there on Monday and raise hell. I didn't even want to speak to them this week while Paisley was in the hospital. Now that she is home and recovering, I am ready for a war!! I want to let them know about the mistake they made and let them know that all of my pet-loving friends will know about this going forward. 

Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, poor Paisley as well as you. I am glad that she is home and on the mend. Kudos to Garden State vet. Yes, I would never go to the first vet again except to raise hell as you said. That is weird they didn't test for parasites as I thought all new puppies were tested. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What a terrable vet! Maddie come home from her breeders with Coccidia I had no idea it was such a life threatening parasite. All she had was bad diarrhea my vet immediately took a sample. I think the first vet owes you the money for the emergency vet. I would just bring the bill and talk with the vet. I don't understand why the emergency vet did an ultra sound the Coccidia shows up under a scope?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*That's a horror story worth remembering for all of us. The money is one issue -- but what his negligence put poor Paisley through is downright evil.

I'm pretty sure that vets have malpractice insurance. Maybe you should talk with an attorney!

Please let us know how sweet little Paisley is doing.*


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi - 
To my delight, Paisley is bouncing around the house this morning and eating better than when I first got her. She gobbled down a serving of the special food the vet gave me. Her left front leg is a little wobbly from the IV for 4 days and is shaved down. 

To answer your question, the reason she was given an ultrasound is because they couldn't figure out what was wrong with her and thought she may have an blockage intestine caused by the sickness. This was before they could test her for parasites.

Thank GOD that so far she seems so much better!!
Thank you for your concern and kind words...


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't even imagine how frantic you must have been. Thank heaven she is on the mend now. Wow!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I was never comfortable that it's called "practicing" medicine. So glad she's okay.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I would try out another vet but if you have a gut feeling about something, like testing for parasites, I would tell the vet to go ahead and do it or find another get that will.

Glad paisley is doing well. Try to enjoy the time you have with him/her.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

did the ER vet seem shocked that your vet didn't check right away for this? Yeah I would be talking to him about it for sure. If it were me I'd ask for a refund to the unneeded after tests . If he was'nt game for that , I'd say SEE YA.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm surprised a semi-solid stool was required. Kai came home from the breeder's with coccidia. I found out when I brought him to the vet for a routine puppy exam and provided the required sample. When the vet's office called to tell me she asked if he had diarrhea (no). Within a few days my other dog got a serious case of diarrhea and I brought in what amounted to liquid. They said no problem and also indicated they could, if needed, get a sample direct from the dog. Makes sense to me!

So glad Paisley is bouncing back!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope she continues her good health, glad Paisley is bouncing!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a terrible time you have been through. I am so glad your pup has bounced back. The good news is with the right treatment our pups bounce back quick, we on the other hand are often traumatized. I would think hard before going back to this Vet the reason is, you have a new puppy, it takes awhile with a new pet to understand what is different, we over worry and report all sorts of things, we may be or may not list the important symptoms, this can happen even if we have other dogs at home. A good Vet will access the puppy and rule out the usual suspects, parasites are a common problem with puppies and very inexpensive and easy to test for. Some things will not effect a older healthy dog the same way as a puppy, parasites are one of those things.

Why don't you ask the Vet hospital for a referral or ask people in your local breed club, the Delaware Vally Club has members on the forum I think there in your area. I am so happy that your pup is acting like it never happened.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! I would be at war too! I kinda think he should pay the emergency bill! I'm just so glad you took her to the emergency hospital. I'm sorry paisley had to go through all that but I'm so happy she is well now!!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

My God, I dont know about there, but here it's just a given that the Vet asks for a stool sample to be brought on the first visit. Ted came with Giardia and meds for it when I got him. When I brought him to the Vet he had no signs of a parasite but the Vet sent away another test for him. I was offered both an in house test or one that would be sent away. I of course paid the extra to have it sent away. Peace of mind if anything else. So glad Paisley is on the mend but I would be checking in with an attorney I think.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read about the trauma your puppy needlessly went through. Both coccidia and giardia can live in a dog and not show signs until they are stressed. When I've gotten a new puppy I always bring in a stool sample (if there is a fresh one, sometimes you have a late appointment and don't want to keep it all day, but the vet can swab and usually get enough. I am very shocked the 1st vet didn't automatically do a stool check, even when you brought the sample. I agree, never go there again. If the vet isn't the owner, I'd speak to the owner about the situation. Vets don't want bad vets working for them.


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Paisley was back at the vet hospital today with vomiting and diarrhea. Yesterday she was like a brand new puppy eating, running and jumping and then today went downhill fast. They sent us home with fluids under the skin and a anti-vomiting shot and follow up pills. This is awful for her - I'm starting to lose hope.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

poor girl, I hope that she gets better soon.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so sad to hear of her relapse, it is very scary when our dogs fall ill, they are small and get very sick quickly. Hopefully she is just having a bad patch and will be up and around soon.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

My heart is breaking for poor little Paisley, but you can't lose hope. She needs for you to be strong, so you can fight for what she needs. You have a lot of support here --was please do keep us posted as you can.
-- Eileen


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this Sending prayer you way. I really hope she gets better. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I am just so sorry for both you & Paisley. I know how super excited you've been waiting to get her home - then to have to go thru all of this! Please don't give up hope! That's what will keep you going thru all of this. Poor little Paisley, she's really having a rough start. I'd check w/her breeder to see if any of her littermates are having issues. T's & P's for both of you.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Hoping Paisley is doing better today. I'm so sorry you both are going through this.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Poor baby, my prayers are with you.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I hope Paisley is getting better. Thinking of you. Hugs


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> did the ER vet seem shocked that your vet didn't check right away for this? Yeah I would be talking to him about it for sure. If it were me I'd ask for a refund to the unneeded after tests . If he was'nt game for that , I'd say SEE YA.


I'm wondering why the ER didnt test for parasites right away? It's easy for them to do all those expensive tests. Why didn't they test for the obvious when you brought Paisley in?
I'm happy to hear Paisley is doing well but can totally undertsand your upset. :suspicious:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My stomach is upset over the latest news I am praying for your baby to get well please take care of your self too.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Hopefully Paisley is improving today.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

How are you and Paisley doing? Hopefully improving. Saying a prayer of healing for you now. God bless...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have been thinking about her all day. Is she feeling better?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> I have been thinking about her all day. Is she feeling better?


So have I. I keep checking for an update. I hope Paisley is on the mend.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Me too. I hope it is that you are just too busy snuggling with her to post, and that she is feeling much better.
-- Eileen


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
Paisley was back in the hospital on Monday morning with the same symptoms again. I don't know what happened because she was acting fine all day Saturday. Saturday night, I added some rice to her i/d canned food and 40 minutes later she became ill again. I was told to add rice to her food to help with the diarrhea. The vet now wants to do exploratory surgery. They also mentioned that she has "bowel loops". Do any of you have experience with this? From my research, this can happen when a dog is ill and they usually resolve after a bland diet and regular elimination. I asked if they would fix the loops during surgery and they said it would depend on what they look like but probably not. They also offered to spay her during the surgery. I refused the surgery all together. I went to visit last night and she is bouncy and acting much better, eating and drinking on her own and upset because of having to wear a cone so she doesn't chew the IV line that is in her little arm. I was able to walk her outside and she had some soft stool but it is remarkably better than what I brought her in with on Monday morning. I plan on picking her up tonight after work but I know they vet will be mad that I am refusing the surgery. If this happens again, I made arrangements to return her to the breeder who has nursed sick pups back to health and was a vet tech for years. 
On Monday, I called the first vet that I took Paisley to see for her very first well visit on 9/6 to ask about the specific results of the first stool test and a list of what exactly they test for - hoping that maybe this would give me a clue as to what was going on. As it turns out, they don't have any results because they never ran the test and I was clearly charged for this test on my bill. I am totally outraged and spoke to the vet on the phone. He said he was sorry for not running the test and I asked him if he could offer me anything else and he said no. I am speaking to a lawyer about this later today as I clearly feel that this vet has been negligent twice now with my dog. 
I am writing this to let you all know to please stay away from Shark River Vet and please check the regular test results that you pay for with your vets. I am heartbroken that all of this has occurred because of negligence and now have a serious trust issue with vets and need to find an honest one that I can trust.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry you and Paisley are going through this. I was worried when you didn't update yesterday but it sounds like she is doing better. I hope she is on the road to recovery and you don't have to do anything further.

I think you are right to speak to a lawyer. I can't believe he didn't offer to pay for her care after not running the tests he was supposed to.

Get well soon little Paisley!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I think a lot of us had our prayers on super speed yesterday. So glad Paisley is doing better. You both had us worried. I am glad you are seeing a lawyer. This Vet not only shouldn't have been so negligent with Paisley but what is he like with the other animals in his care. He needs to be checked out and you and Paisley need to be compensated for all your medical issues along with the stress that it has put on both of you. Keep us up to date when you can! Continued good health!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It is good you got your pup from a breeder who has nursed sick puppies and is willing to do that for you. I am very surprized about the rice...it turns to suger sometimes stressing kidneys, pancreatis, and liver this can cause more diarrhea. The i/d is not the greatest food but it is effective and very short term. Paisley is a puppy and just like a baby or an elderly person things can go south fast.

An exploratory on a puppy so young may not show anything new or different, and if I were you I don't know what I would say...it is very hard. For a new owner I think a sick puppy is a very scary as well as heartbreaking. We want to help but there is little we can do. When you bring her home try to keep her calm for a few days (they over do), be very careful with her food, if you feel overwhelmed do call her breeder and take her there.

Certainly the Vet owes you a refund for the tests he charged for and did not run. You can report him to the Vet board in your state,sometimes they have a downloadable form for your complaint. The problem with animal law is they do not exist, except in crulity cases and they don't really pack much punch depending on the state. Things like this are civil matters and to us pet owners they seem cold..we are emotional...you need to be calm and rational as you can only recover what was lost, this puts a dollar value on our beloved pets, it feels like they are treated as an object. So if you want compensation for your montary loss, you need to be strong. Often owners are too emotional to follow through as the recovery is slight compared to our loss, anguish and outrage. 

I hope Paisley comes out of this and is back to the happy little puppy she was when you first brought her home. Thinking of you and Paisley and a happy out come. Hugs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm happy to hear Paisley is ok. I was worried sick! Sounds like she is getting better. 

I can't believe that vet! I am glad you are taking it a step further.

Hopefully, Paisley will get better day by day and nothing else will be needed.


----------

